

Retina displays and linux - plg

Have we solved this yet? I&#x27;d love to ditch OS X but the retina display... I can&#x27;t go back now
======
MichaelCrawford
I have a retina display macbook pro (MacBookPro10,1). I'm planning to ditch OS
X myself.

My understanding is that the retina display kinda sorta works but there are
problems. If so I'd like to debug them, however while I've done a lot of
driver work, I haven't done much for video drivers.

